# snd-intel8x0 fails

## cant_stop_myself

i cant insert intel8x0 into my kernel

error message:

```

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: insmod snd-intel8x0 failed

```

i am using SiS7012 audio onboard, kernel 2.4.22-gentoo-r2, kde 3.1.4

can anyone help me out

----------

## blueworm

The error suggests that the driver binary snd-intel8x0.o is not installed

where it should be.

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o

If its not there reinstall alsa.

----------

## cant_stop_myself

i think i know what i did wrong. i didnt check the sound support as modules i chose to build it right into linux. its pain to recompile my kernel so just wondering is there any way that i can still set up the alsa

----------

## blueworm

As far as I can see you are using a 2.4 kernel which does not include alsa in it.

The sound drivers included are  the OSS ones.

Therefore to install alsa you will not need to recompile your kernel

Just follow the instructions in the user guide.

----------

## cant_stop_myself

i followed gentoo guide for alsa configuration but it still says that it cant find module soundcore.o. any idea

----------

## Moled

select the sound support option in the kernel

make modules

make modules_install

----------

## Corpse2

I'm having the same problem here.

But I used genkernel to compile my kernel. Isn't soundsupport enabled then.

I installed alsa, installed cdcd and was able to play a cd! 

Then I reboot the system and gives this error (above).

any ideas? Is it really necessary to recompile the kernel? It already worked (until reboot).

----------

